

The Fast Supper (Calorie Restriction) - eru
http://www.printthis.clickability.com/pt/cpt?action=cpt&title=The+Fast+Supper&expire=&urlID=30475243&fb=Y&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnymag.com%2Fnymag%2Ffeatures%2F23169%2F&partnerID=73272

======
DanielStraight
Original: <http://nymag.com/nymag/features/23169/>

